# Comprehensive Class/Race list



## Reverend47 (Jun 5, 2011)

So I've been looking online for a comprehensive list of classes and races for 4e, including supplements, without any success. I've found many lists that haven't been updated in years, but nothing up to date and reasonable. Is there anything of that nature that currently exists?


----------



## bganon (Jun 5, 2011)

You can use the Compendium to list all races/classes (with sources) without even having a DDI membership.


----------



## Reverend47 (Jun 5, 2011)

How?


----------



## balam_br (Jun 5, 2011)

I keep something like that on excel for my uses... dont know if this gonna help you.

Classes

Cleric	        Divine	        Leader	PHB1
Paladin	Divine	        Defender	PHB1
Fighter	Martial	Defender	PHB1
Rogue	Martial	Striker	PHB1
Ranger	Martial	Striker	PHB1
Warlock	Arcane	Striker	PHB1
Wizard	Arcane	Controller	PHB1
Warlord	Martial	Leader	PHB1
Bard	        Arcane	Leader	PHB2
Druid	        Primal	        Controller	PHB2
Barbarian	Primal	        Striker	PHB2
Sorcerer	Arcane	Striker	PHB2
Avenger	Divine	        Striker	PHB2
Invoker	Divine	        Controller	PHB2
Shaman	Primal        	Leader	PHB2
Warden	Primal	        Defender	PHB2
Ardent	Psionic	Leader	PHB3
Battlemind	Psionic	Defender	PHB3
Psion	        Psionic	Controller	PHB3
Monk	        Psionic	Striker	PHB3
Runepriest	Divine	        Leader	PHB3
Seeker	Primal	        Controller	PHB3
Swordmage	Arcane	Defender	Forgotten Realms
Artificer	Arcane	Leader	Eberron
Assassin	Shadow	Striker	Dmag 379
Warpriest	Divine 	Leader	HoFL
Knight	Martial	Defender	HoFL
Slayer	Martial	Striker	HoFL
Thief	        Martial	Striker	HoFL
Mage	        Arcane	Controller	HoFL
Sentinel	Primal	        Leader	HoFK
Cavalier	Divine	        Defender	HoFK
Hunter	Martial/Primal	Controller	HoFK
Scout	        Martial/Primal	Striker	HoFK
Hexblade	Arcane	Striker	HoFK
Executioner	Shadow/Martial	Striker	HoS
Blackguard	Divine	        Striker	HoS
Vampire	Shadow	Striker	HoS
Binder	Arcane	Controller	HoS



Races

	        Fixed	Opt1	Opt2	Source

Dragonborn	Car	Str	Con	PHB1
Dwarf	        Con	Str	Wis	PHB1
Eladrin	Int	Dex	Car	PHB1
Elf	        Dex	Int	Wis	PHB1
Half Elf	Con	Wis	Car	PHB1
Human	Any			PHB1
Halfling	Dex	Con	Car	PHB1
Tiefling	Car	Con	Int	PHB1
Gnome	Int	Dex	Car	PHB2
Half Orc	Dex	Str	Con	PHB2
Shifter	Wis	Str	Dex	PHB2
Deva	        Wis	Int	Car	PHB2
Goliath	Str	Con	Wis	PHB2
Minotaur	Str	Con	Wis	PHB3
Shardmind	Int	Wis	Car	PHB3
Githzerai	Wis	Dex	Int	PHB3	
Wilden	Wis	Con	Dex	PHB3	
Drow	        Dex	Wis	Car	FRPG	
Genasi	Int	Str	Con	FRPG	
Changeling	Car	Dex	Int	Eberron	
Kalashtar	Car	Int	Wis	Eberron	
Warforged	Con	Str	Int	Eberron	
Mul	        Con	Str	Wis	Dark Sun	
Thri Kreen	Dex	Str	Wis	Dark Sun	
Shadar Kai	Dex	Int	Wis	D Mag 372	
Revenant	Dex	Car	Con	HoS	HoS
Shade	Car	Dex	Int	HoS	
Vrykola	Car	Str	Dex	HoS	
Bugbear	Str	Dex		MM1	
Doppelganger	Int	Car	MM1	
Githyanki	Con	Int		MM1	
Gnoll	        Con	Dex		MM1	
Goblin	        Dex	Car		MM1	
Hobgoblin	Con	Car		MM1	
Kobold	Con	Dex		MM1	
Orc	        Str	Con		MM1	
Bladeling	Dex	Wis		MotP	
BullyWug	Con	Dex		MM2	
Duergar	Con	Wis		MM2	
Kenku	        Dex	Car		MM2	

You can find too every race and class source on this link :
Dungeons & Dragons Compendium


----------



## bganon (Jun 5, 2011)

As for how to use the Compendium, just select "Classes" or "Races" under the search tab, leave the actual search field blank, and click on "Apply".  You're basically just searching for all Classes or Races that way.


----------

